# Things I'd like to see (for the T-Jet) in 2011.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike, Phil, guys, are you listening? Here's a few requests of things I'd love to see in 2011....

A '55 Ford Crown Victoria Skyliner with the optional plastic forward roof panel. Please get all of the cool chrome trim for us guys who love to foil. BTW, BMF also makes their foil in gold...

A Nomad, a '56 would be really great because I haven't seen anyone do a '56 Chevy. Guys like Bill could easly make this into a Nomad Panel Delivery.

A great T-Jet scaled 2 axle race trailer kit with a tool box and tire rack. Something like this but with the rack and box, in 1/76th scale.










I can think up more but I'd be happy with just those 3 things. Your turn.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

how bout a jet that has a perfect gear mesh with gears made out of a space age material and solid rivet chassis with highly conductive shoe hanger and brush tongue. but that is way too much to ask. so i,ll just keep wrenchin on the junk i have.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Buick Skylark. Please. Every other GM muscle car is represented as a Tjet, some for many different model years. (Personally, I'd like to see a '70-'72 model, but I'm easy...)

Screwposted street versions of the AFX '70s stockers. At a slot car show, I bought a converted AFX Charger by an unknown modeler that looks FANTASTIC. I would totally dig street versions of the Charger, the Road Runner, the Chevelle, the Thunderbird, the Magnum, the Matadors... you could use AFX or RRR wheels on the Tjet chassis to fill out the wheelwells. My personal favorite would be the '77(?) T-bird, painted red with a white vinyl roof. Guido the Killer Pimp in HO scale. who's with me?

Are we doing 3 wishes, like Aladdin's Lamp? OK, here goes: Good repro chassis with skinny Tjet wheels and 9t Tjet gearing, whether it's someone picking up and running with the work Dan/Lenny/Dash has done, or a totally new source, or even AW chassis made available with narrow wheels and stock Tjet gearing. I'm running low on good straight skinny Tjet rims, and the crown gears spaced for the 9t are getting tough to come by...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm running low on good straight skinny Tjet rims, and the crown gears spaced for the 9t are getting tough to come by...
> 
> --rick


Rick, doesn't Model Motoring have both the standard craown gear and skinny Tjet wheels?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

resinmonger said:


> Rick, doesn't Model Motoring have both the standard craown gear and skinny Tjet wheels?


ya know, i never tried them...

--rick

edit: ok, now i have another source. that's good news.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

tr-6......


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sedans from the 30's 40's and 50's.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

72 Gran Torino Sport
75 Monte Carlo
70 Pontiac Trans Am


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Trailers and more. http://diecastfun.4t.com/photo2_3.html


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Dashmotorsports to change his mind and continue with his great bodies and t jet chassis work .


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I like*



'65 Nova said:


> tr-6......


Bugeyed Sprite, Jensen Healy, new XK120, Lotus Europa - none of which would probably look right on a tjet chassis


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

2racer said:


> Dashmotorsports to change his mind and continue with his great bodies and t jet chassis work .


I agree a 1000%! 

We could also use some 1:72 figures sets for seated spectators, standing spectators, mechanics, pit crews and officials.

And while I'm sniffing glue here, how about current some sprint cars and and dirt modifieds? May not be an optimal fit to the chassis but... More sniffing? How about the Camping World Trucks that just finished an awesome race in KY?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

How about a dragstrip? Do I win?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Alfa Romeo Giulia to race against our BRE Datsun 510's. It would probably fit a tjet, but an AFX chassis would be easier. The Giulias in race trim as they're often seen at vintage races are pretty sweet.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Doesen't Greg Gipe make that and I think MEV has one in the works

Roger Corrie


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I really want Dan to reconsider and keep Dash alive. 

Sucks if he does fold.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Dan/Dash is still active. Only by now selling on the bay. Where else would alll those Black Beautys and Hooded Mobiles come from.

As for Giulias. Bichler did them. 
http://www.beepworld.de/members6/slotcars/index.htm

Unfortunately he longer is manufacturing them due to illness but he is still selling his remaining stock. I don't know whats left but its worth a try.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Rolls said:


> Alfa Romeo Giulia to race against our BRE Datsun 510's. It would probably fit a tjet, but an AFX chassis would be easier. The Giulias in race trim as they're often seen at vintage races are pretty sweet.


How bout this http://www.bat-jet.com/alfa-gtv.html


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow - you guys are a deep well of knowledge when it comes to HO bodies. Thank you, all. I looked at all of your links. MEV I knew about, but missed the fact they've got one in the plans. The German site was all new to me - spent way too much time on it - very cool & superb detail on those bodies. The Alfa though was the nerdier, boxier version from the early sixties (and 4-door). Not my brand of vodka, but beautifully crafted nonetheless. 

I also finally figured out that Greg Gipe is alfaslot1 and maybe taillights_fading on ebay, too. Love his stuff. 

But the bat-jet is my favorite. Newer, curvier version & 2-doors - just like the ones I marvel at in vintage racing. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you all for the pointers!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Joe. I know it's extremely difficult for Dan right now, and let's face it, anyone else in his position would feel the same. Losing a bunch of body molds due to a plant shutting down is a kick in the groin. Trying to fund one project by selling off bodies and not getting near what they should be pulling price-wise has to be rough. We really need a replacement T jet chassis available to us. With the NOS supply dwindling the need only escalates. Dan went out on a skinny limb to get the tooling for the chassis done, and get the arms and magnets made. I hope for 2011 Dan can get it all together and get that chassis project completed. I know I'll buy them, I'm sure most of us will. 

Keep the faith Joe65!!! Keep the faith!!! And Dan, hang in there!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'd buy 'em too.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Injection molding is so much more complex than resin casting too (I'm assuming Dan's cars are injection molded) and the machinery is expensive to own and maintain. There are not too many 'small guys' doing it, the loss of one is a pretty hard hit. Each of us has our own little niche of what we want to see on our tracks as is shown by the selection here. It's too bad the economy and hobby aren't up to making all of these dreams come true.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Rolls, 

Didn't know you meant the Guilia Bertone Sprint Coupe. Actually that one and the four door type were build at same time. They share the same platform and mechanics. In the sixties the sedans were the ones to have in the smaller GT classes and doing fierce battles against the likes of Ford Lotus Cortinas. It was actually build from '62 until '78 in nearly the same form.
As for the Sprint/GT you should look at the side of Bauer. They are bringing new ones in addtion to the existing model. I know the price is especially in the US a bit on the steep side but the detailing is superb with even photoetched parts.

As for Dan and Dash. I have the highest admiration for someone starting something like that. It needs a lot of dedication and hard headedness to bring such thing into being.
I sincerely hope that he will continue what he started. Thanks Dan for the work you already did.

Mario

Nearly forget to add the link for Bauer: http://www.worldofslot.de/


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the link, Mario! That's great - they're right there in the headlines of their August 2010 Newsletter. Beautiful.

As for Dan and Dash, well said. I'm among the legion of fans of Dash products. Dan's Cobra for AFX, just to name one example, is a benchmark for HO scale detail and quality, IMHO. In fact, I just ordered a few more Dash bodies last week.

Rolls


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If we can't have a replacement chassis, it would be pretty cool to have replacement brush spring/shoe holder plates and rivets. These would breath some new life into worn chassis. Stamping or photo etching the plates would be much less complex and costly than making a new chassis.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got orders for another 4 DASH '55 Chevy Fairgrounds cars using the newer JL chassis, I wish he would do a '57 too. Oh wait, I already posted my wish list. OK, 4 selections, and I'd like a '57 Chevy please.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rolls said:


> (snip)
> Dan's Cobra for AFX, just to name one example, is a benchmark for HO scale detail and quality, IMHO. In fact, I just ordered a few more Dash bodies last week.
> 
> Rolls


agreed. I just got 2 cobras from dash in the mail a few days ago. They are so good that I got on fleabay last night to see if I could find 2 more...

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

For me :beatdeadhorse:,

40's, 50's, and 60's American made cars.


60's, 70's, European Sports and Race Cars.

1990's and 2000's Supercars

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I really want Dan to reconsider and keep Dash alive.
> 
> Sucks if he does fold.



DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Overlooked (in H.O.) muscle cars that would look great in 1/64, or whatever you'd need to do to t-jet them. Personal choices... 70 GS and GSX, 69 Hurst Olds.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

As far as to TJet chassis go I dont car who makes them as long as the quality is there, but the one thing I would like to see if they are done is for them to be sold as kits chassis and top plates together. As far as motors shoes and all the other stuff it can already be obtained and everyone has their own opinion on who has better brushes, shoes, tires, etc not only that I think its just a waste of money to have the chassis assembled when the first thing most of us do is rip em apart to rebuild them. I think the money would be more well spent on a better quality chassis and top plate than the assembly of a complete car. If you want an rtr car get an AW. Just my .05 cents worth:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree to a point shocker.. A kit would be fine. But a lot of us guys want slow stock putt putt T jets. I don't want to buy a kit, and then have to go looking for the rest of the stuff to put it together just to have a stock chassis. I also really wouldn't want to have to figure out a good way to press the arm and pinion gears. There's a big difference between a reproduction T jet chassis and an AW. First off, the AW is too hot (as in too fast). Secondly, with an AW, I'm shopping for parts to get rid of the wheels, tires, axles, pinion set,etc, and still having too hot a motor. We do need a stock replacement chassis. The AW version just isn't cutting it for us slow folk!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rolls said:


> Overlooked (in H.O.) muscle cars that would look great in 1/64, or whatever you'd need to do to t-jet them. Personal choices... 70 GS and GSX, 69 Hurst Olds.


I'm right with you on the Buicks... have you seen the MEV '68 442 and Dash '70 442? Not quite a Hurst/Olds, but not too far off. You can actually get the MEV painted as a Hurst...

http://www.tjets.com/displaynew.asp?7a,L,Y#topx

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-AURORA-MODEL...160359255776?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2556280ee0

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Overlooked (in H.O.) muscle cars that would look great in 1/64, or whatever you'd need to do to t-jet them. Personal choices... 70 GS and GSX, 69 Hurst Olds.




Bruce is currently making the 70 GS. Check it out.


Looks sweet!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298977


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if I recall, the chassis that Model Motoring produced after they ran out of original Aurora t-jets were a dissapointment as are the chassis that Auto World produces which were originally created from the Playing Mantis/Johnny Lightning people. the parts, with few exceptions, are not compatible/interchangeable.
I think the main reason that the newer design chassis are so inconsistant is that they are made from recycled milk jugs. original Aurora chassis were made from virgin plastic directly from the oil refineries that made high quality plastic. with the few exceptions of a some of the Aurora chassis being incorrectly tooled or dropped too soon out of the mold, the majority have held up well under adverse conditions, mainly being played with by children.
I don't think it will ever be economical to produce chassis from virgin plastic ever again. what we can hope for though is a manyfacturer can demand high quality control to go along with proper engineering to create that chassis of the future for the pancake fans.
apparently DASH was working exactly along those lines and was running into expected (maybe unexpected) problems in doing so. even if DASH chooses to NOT continue, hopefully the research that has gone into his endeavor can be handed off/sold to someone who can see it through.
I know that purests were sweating having the value of their collections possibly diminish because of the possible replacement factor, but I really don't think that is a problem in the long run.
looking forward to the rebuttals and "set me straight" about all the facts I have just screwed up.
smile, they will wonder what you are up to!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

the plastic that the old chassis was made of was called nylatron if i'm not mistaken. dunno if the new stuff is in fact recycled milk jugs, but it looks like it could be. one thing fer sure... it ain't nylatron. also, to be fair, the AW chassis, though they are not the same as good old Aurora stuff, are more successful than the repopped MM chassis. from what i understand, the MM armatures were not produced to Model Motoring's spec by the factory in China, which occasionally led them to spontaneously combust...

--rick

edit: do a google search for nylatron, and all sorts of interesting things pop up, like this:

http://www.quadrantepp.com/default.aspx?pageid=77


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hurst Olds*



ParkRNDL said:


> I'm right with you on the Buicks... have you seen the MEV '68 442 and Dash '70 442? Not quite a Hurst/Olds, but not too far off. You can actually get the MEV painted as a Hurst...
> 
> http://www.tjets.com/displaynew.asp?7a,L,Y#topx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the refresh of my dusty memory on those, Rick. The MEV 68 is cool and the first year for George Hurst modifying the 442 into his vision of the executive super-car. It is very cool.

I know the Dash 442 and think it's great. Anyone could see the case for making a 70 before (or instead of) the 69. I do remember the awesome job kiwidave did on putting the side stripes on his - love that look. We had two '70 W-30 cars on my block when I was kid - a blue and a red. 

But the '69 was so outrageous and hyper-cool:












I just think it'd be an awesome HO car.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

That ain't your Fathers Oldsmobile!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Rick, I do know the new JL chassis don't dye well, even in a jig other parts of them warp because of them being a thinner wall than the NOS chassis. I found that out the hard way..


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bruce is currently making the 70 GS. Check it out.
> 
> 
> Looks sweet!!
> ...



Joe 'lark - That looks sweet, indeed! Is it officially out yet? It's just waiting to be turned into this by someone more capable than I am:











Kiwi's on the job, it seems from your link? I see it has the hood tach molded in and the front spoiler - very nice.

If it was Randy's finger on the spray gun trigger, it'd probably look just like above (Saturn Yellow), except maybe better even better gloss. 

Can't wait to see what kiwi posts when he's ready... maybe Apollo White? 

Joe, you know I like any white '70 GS...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Aussie V8 Supercup Cars!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Joe 'lark - That looks sweet, indeed! Is it officially out yet? It's just waiting to be turned into this by someone more capable than I am:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea man it looks great and he detailed it beautifully. The donor diecast was a real super nice Johnny Lightening Promo Edition. I think. I would love to get a 70 GS 1:1 but they are pricey.

From what I understand, Bruce has it and will be releasing it as soon as he works it all out. :dude:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I meant for the top plate to have the gears installed as well although I have the tools to install the gears it can be a pain some times if not just time consuming.


slotcarman12078 said:


> I agree to a point shocker.. A kit would be fine. But a lot of us guys want slow stock putt putt T jets. I don't want to buy a kit, and then have to go looking for the rest of the stuff to put it together just to have a stock chassis. I also really wouldn't want to have to figure out a good way to press the arm and pinion gears. There's a big difference between a reproduction T jet chassis and an AW. First off, the AW is too hot (as in too fast). Secondly, with an AW, I'm shopping for parts to get rid of the wheels, tires, axles, pinion set,etc, and still having too hot a motor. We do need a stock replacement chassis. The AW version just isn't cutting it for us slow folk!


----------

